# W639 vito rustproofing



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

I just bought a 12 plate vito to replace my written off trafic. It has a dent and a scuff, but no rust and i'd like it to stay that way so i'm putting it in to a good bodyshop to get those fixed and the bumpers and mirrors colour coded. While its in i think it would be wise to shell out for some additional rustproofing as mercs are always lacking in that regard.
What sort of rustproofing is best for these?


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Take a look at the Bilt Hamber anti corrosion products.

Best out there imo.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

I've use bh stuff before and been very impressed, i'll ask if they will use that, i actually have a tin of dynax ub left over, i was more meaning what procedures suit the vito best, sills or any particularly bad area on them for rust, never had one before.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Check out Dinitrol, https://dinitrol.co.uk/home
When I worked at a dealers years back we used their products, they didn't shrink or crack and I have never seen rust come through the protection. 
Do the research and choose your own product.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Not really looking for product brand recommendations i'm more interested in what areas on a vito to have treated.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Arches...inner lips. Just re-apply every year with any good spray wax.

Sills are always worth it like any box section. Then look at lower edges of all doors.

Keep on top of any stone chips.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

On the older vitos the rear doors always seemed to rot from the inside out. Take any interior panels off and get a good coating of waxoil or similar inside. Get it nice and warm first so it's really runny and can creep into the seams.

Make sure any drain holes are kept clear though!

Same with the rear arches, if it's panelled, take them off and spray wax so it can seep down between the inner tub and the outer 3/4. 

Major rot very rarely starts from the outer visible bits, it creeps in from the seams until it breaks through to the outside at which point it's a major problem.


----------

